# What do you offer?



## lisameowrie (Mar 31, 2015)

What are your most popular products and sizes that you offer? Do you offer files?


----------



## ronlane (Mar 31, 2015)

Lisa, that is something that is local. What may be best here in Oklahoma, may not work well in Chi-town. That is some research that I would do locally and network with photographers in the Chicago area (There has got to be a couple).


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 31, 2015)

I offer digital files, canvases, and albums.  My most popular products are  20x30" canvases and 10x10 (30 pages) albums.


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty much whatever the customer desired and was willing to pay for, commercial or retail clients.

Retail customers had to meet a minimum purchase requirement before they could buy digital image files.
Most commercial clients got full resolution 16-bit depth digital TIFF files so their advertising agency image editors could work the files to need within the limitations of the use licensing agreements for the images.

Prints - using a variety of print making methods - C-prints, inkjet prints, canvas prints.
On a variety of papers/media:
• Light sensitive/chemically developed, matte finish, lustre coated, metallic, B&W.
• Inkjet - standard, bamboo, rag, baryta, fine art smooth, fine art glossy, fine art matte, metallic silver, metallic photo, etc. Mostly from Hahnemuhle, Moab, Inkpress, and Kodak.
• Other media - metal, acrylic.

Mounting - dry mount, museum/archival hinge mount, standouts, canvas on stretcher bars.
Framing - no mat, with mat, multiple mats, metal frames, wood frames.
Albums
Specialty items like cups, key fobs, t-shirts, calendars, coffee table books, yada, yada, yada.

Having samples on display/to show makes up selling retail customers a whole lot easier.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 31, 2015)

I offer digital files only.  I don't offer printing in any of my services as my particular genre doesn't generally require it.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 31, 2015)

I do headshots for actors. Digital files are the way to go because they all use CastingWorkbook and are moving away from physical compcards.


----------



## ryanestes (Apr 1, 2015)

Hoo boy, everybody is different, every client is different, every local is different.

I find that _most_ people want digital files at some point, even if they start off with purchasing prints or other products.  I encourage people to get physical products because they're what last.

That said, my most popular products (that's not saying they're my most _profitable_) are:

* Prints, in sizes 5x7, 8x10, 11x14, and 16x20
* Canvases, in sizes 16x20, 16x24, and 20x30
* 8x8" and 10x10" portrait albums
* Full set of digital files

Something that has worked well for me is this: because people who hire me for portraits are nearly always looking for the digital files, they can either purchase them outright for a (not cheap) flat fee. OR they can spend a _higher _amount (about 50% more) on products, and when they reach that amount, the files are included for free.  I'd say about 1/3 of my clients only purchase physical products, 1/3 only purchase the digital files, and 1/3 opt to purchase enough physical product that they get the files too.


----------



## lisameowrie (Apr 1, 2015)

I am wanting to order samples, but I am not sure what to order (obviously I am going to order products I love). The issue is you can't possibly order every color (for albums) or size.


----------



## ryanestes (Apr 1, 2015)

That's right, of course you can't order samples in every size, color, style. But you can decide which types of products you think would best serve your clients, then order some examples.

For instance, I sell a lot of canvases. In my studio I have a 16x24 canvas and a 20x30 canvas hanging right by the door when they come in, to give them an idea of what these can look like. Then I have a 40x60" canvas hanging above the mantle, which shows the 20x30 for what it really is: not as big as you think. I sell all sorts of canvas sizes... People just want an idea of what the quality is like.

Same for albums. I have one of each type that I offer, but of course can do different sizes when people want that.

Pick your products, then get samples of what works best in YOUR space. Your job is then to help your clients envision what would work best in THEIR space.


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 2, 2015)

lisameowrie said:


> What are your most popular products and sizes that you offer? Do you offer files?


Not only is that local, as Ron mentioned, but it's also dependent on where you are with your business. 

Right now with my portraits, I don't push prints. Could I make more money? Yes. That isn't too much of a concern since I'm also working a full-time job. Would selling a print to someone I've already shot help me network? Eh, not really. Maybe if someone saw it on a wall. Most folks don't flaunt their own likeness. 

Instead, I'd rather hand off the edited files, and put that time towards networking with new clients. Not only does that make my clients think they're getting more "oh wow, I get the actual files?" but it also means that when they post those images to Facebook and tag me, I'll likely pick up referrals from some of their friends. A print can't do that. 

Later in my career I'll be shifting my business model to focus more on prints and albums, especially with my wedding clients, but for now it's all digital to keep things simple and let me grow relatively hassle-free.


----------



## lisameowrie (Apr 2, 2015)

A lot of what I have been seeing through the various groups I belong to on Facebook in the pet photography industry are IPS. They really push it and they tend to look down upon what they call "shoot and burn" photographers. Frankly, I am not much of a salesperson and don't think I can do it, nor do I want to. Sure, I'd like to offer what I will "keepsakes" just as an option, but I will not push it. I would like to make the option of files, but not sure how to go about it without just taking the easy way out and also wanting to protect my rights. 




Austin Greene said:


> lisameowrie said:
> 
> 
> > What are your most popular products and sizes that you offer? Do you offer files?
> ...


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 2, 2015)

lisameowrie said:


> A lot of what I have been seeing through the various groups I belong to on Facebook in the pet photography industry are IPS. They really push it and they tend to look down upon what they call "shoot and burn" photographers. Frankly, I am not much of a salesperson and don't think I can do it, nor do I want to. Sure, I'd like to offer what I will "keepsakes" just as an option, but I will not push it. I would like to make the option of files, but not sure how to go about it without just taking the easy way out and also wanting to protect my rights.



There is a big difference between "shoot and burn" and handing clients fully edited, digital files. Shoot and burn is when people pass off all the images, usually unedited (or just shot in JPEG) to a client. That is very different. 

I could sell prints to every one of my clients. I don't, because I realize that in the long run it makes more sense for me to focus on wringing every bit of networking out of those people while I have them in-hand, rather than using up all my time prepping photobooks for an extra $300. If clients _want_ the books and ask for them, then I'll get them one, but in the long run I do better as a business to focus on the former.


----------



## SurvivalDad (Apr 2, 2015)

I have always loved getting a digital copy of the shots. That's pretty high on the wife's list too.


----------



## lisameowrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Austin Greene said:


> There is a big difference between "shoot and burn" and handing clients fully edited, digital files. Shoot and burn is when people pass off all the images, usually unedited (or just shot in JPEG) to a client. That is very different.



Ah, I did not know this and is very good to know, thanks.


----------

